# DIY Livery Bedfordshire



## Beans1 (7 February 2011)

Hi, looking for DIY livery in Bedfordshire, ideally in Leighton Buzzard or surrounding area, any ideas greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sealine (7 February 2011)

How about Bury Farm. I believe they do DIY and they have good facilities.
http://www.buryfarmestates.co.uk/


----------



## Foxymumma (9 February 2011)

I'm looking too but more in the Dunstable area, Ive been to nearly every yard in Dunstable, Eaton Bray, Totternhoe and Billington, theres absolutely nothing to be had  There is a yard in soulbury that has some spaces but I think its part livery only, Hope this helps, good luck with your search


----------



## louised1henry (10 February 2011)

There is a Yard on the way from the top of dunstable downs, going down to Kensworth. Its on Isle of wight lane. It used to be a riding school but i know its had a few changes over the years and i believe it is now a livery yard. Have you been in to tack haven/tc feeds in kensworth to check their wall. Its absolutely massive and has hundreds of ads normally for different things.


----------



## Bix (15 February 2011)

There is another Bury Farm in Caddington (on Dunstable Road) although I believe they have a no-children rule (in case that's an issue for you).  I also know of Lodge Farm on the A5 (on the right just after the Dunstable Road junction driving south out of Dunstable), and High Winds Farm in Markyate (they have a website (www.highwindsfarm.co.uk), or Chalgrave Manor in Toddington.

I don't know what any of them are like, I'm just aware of their existance


----------



## louised1henry (15 February 2011)

i used to ride at chalgrave years ago when it was a riding school. it used to be lovely.not been up there for a long time.

ive also remembered griffin farm in toddington. they have a website aswell.


----------



## seabird2 (16 February 2011)

I am looking for some where in Bedfordshire too but more North Beds if anyone knows of anything. Good luck with your search x


----------



## gothdolly (18 February 2011)

Wood Farm which is near Ampthill/Millbrook.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (27 February 2011)

Sealine said:



			How about Bury Farm. I believe they do DIY and they have good facilities.
http://www.buryfarmestates.co.uk/

Click to expand...

livery is very expensive and you have to pay extra for alot of the factities including outdoor school, xc course, jumps and round pen, only have use of one indoor school when lessons arent on......there are just about a hundred horses there so it is very big.......there ar some good yards mursly, soulbury, drayton parslow, wing way. go into rb equestian, hunters farm shop or dene county stores they always have adverts up.
xx


----------



## greenmonkeykelly (2 July 2011)

louised1henry said:



			There is a Yard on the way from the top of dunstable downs, going down to Kensworth. Its on Isle of wight lane. It used to be a riding school but i know its had a few changes over the years and i believe it is now a livery yard. Have you been in to tack haven/tc feeds in kensworth to check their wall. Its absolutely massive and has hundreds of ads normally for different things.
		
Click to expand...

From my current livery yard search i can inform you that 'Home Farm' on the isle of wight lane is up for sale...and empty! I was a livery there back when Eddie North Ran the place..Many a Good times I had there with My Cob!..such a shame!


----------



## notwithoutgrace (20 December 2011)

There is a nice Diy in burcott called burcott hall farm. It is really nice.If you would like information just message me.


----------



## rhino (20 December 2011)

gothdolly said:



			Wood Farm which is near Ampthill/Millbrook.
		
Click to expand...

Also have Sunnyside in this area
http://www.sunnysidelivery.co.uk/www.sunnysidelivery.co.uk/Home.html


----------



## cas1966 (6 April 2014)

notwithoutgrace said:



			There is a nice Diy in burcott called burcott hall farm. It is really nice.If you would like information just message me.
		
Click to expand...

yes would like more info  ... Shift+R improves the quality of this image. Shift+A improves the quality of all images on this page.


----------

